# A link to my pictures



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

Hello Again all:

I am going to try this and see if it works so you can see some of the pics of my 3410 tractor.

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/lone_wolf39_2000/my_photos

That link should take you right to my YAHELL Photo section.

Please let me know if it works........:nerd: 

Hope you enjoy them.

Bob

:grapevine :dog:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

The link gives me a "restricted access" message, Bob.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

It is working now. Thanks for the link to the great pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

*The Link is good now*

:smoking: :smoking: 

I fixed the problem with the link....

I forgot to make it public...

But it works now




:naah: outta here


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Works for me looks good, always great to see people keep the old iron alive.:thumbsup:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

:ditto:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks nice. Keep that old iron running!!!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

<img src=http://us.f1.yahoofs.com/users/944399ae/ec14/__sr_/d206.jpg?ph0qBUBB0CyT4JTk>

just checking to see if you can direct link to the pics...


----------



## saldana17 (Aug 2, 2004)

I did not see a picture of the Grass catcher cart you made. Do you have a photo. Brad


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

Brad:

I know I didn't have them at the time I posted that. I was at work doing it.

It may take a few days now as I have lots going on with every thing here. 

Lost my faithful dog Molly and had to bury her last night  I think that is as hard as loosing a family member.

And then to boot Mom fell while she was here at my house and then we made a trip to the ER, she broke a wrist and has quite massive brusing and swelling on the face......

So it may take me a while to get the pics taken witht digital cam and get them posted, but rest assured I will do it as soon as I can.

Bob outta here


----------



## cousy51 (Sep 16, 2003)

AlbanyBob, did you spend some time in the UP?


----------

